# WHITECO For Cruze of the month MAY



## WHITECO (Mar 31, 2011)

*Name:* Jason
*Location:* Alberta, Lethbridge
*Car Info:* 2011 Chevrolet Cruze ECO Summit White
*Stock Options:* M6, XM, onStar, Driver Convenience Package, Titanium Interior
*Modifications:* Limo Tint on back windows, 
Clearbra Rock guard on Hood, Bumper, Fenders, Mirrors,
White Overlays on Front and Back of Car,
Paint Sealed and Glazed,
*Future plans:* Leather Seats or Leather Seat Covers (Black),
Fog Lights,
Mud Guards
Rockguard on Rear Door and Fenders,
Intake,
Exhaust,
Tune,
Winter Tires and Rims,
*Other info*: First ECO sold In my Town!!


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Congrats on the win!


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

*golf clap*


----------



## TurboTechRacing (Nov 3, 2010)

gfxdave99 said:


> *golf clap*


X2, very clean, love the white.


----------



## digo (Apr 21, 2011)

Great pictures and keep cruzin !


----------



## drumrolfe (May 10, 2011)

Looks very nice!

What % tint are you using on the rear?

----------------------
Nevermind I see you are using Limo.


----------



## Silphion (Mar 31, 2011)

Be proud man, you've put good effort into making your car look pretty, and it shows!


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

good job whiteco!!! you crushed me in the polls.... ughhhhhhhh


----------



## WHITECO (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks for all the compliments guys....and thanks to everyone who voted!!!

I sure am impressed with the meguiars nxt 2.0 that I used on the car...photographs really well...


----------



## langdon_82 (May 8, 2011)

beeeeaaauuutiful


----------



## oracle 42 (May 10, 2011)

*3M Dinoc*

look this stuff up on the internet and I'll bet you could find a use for it in your car. You can buy it here (Calgary, Shadow tint)for $3.50 sq foot and it's easy to apply. I've already covered all the cheap silver plastic in the centre console in my eco Cruze (using black carbon fiber) I also did the gear shift lever and both overhead lights. Best of luck


----------



## ashford83 (May 25, 2011)

nice ride, i have the black eco 6spd manual. Do you have any problems with the speedometer going up on its own?


----------



## WHITECO (Mar 31, 2011)

ashford83 said:


> nice ride, i have the black eco 6spd manual. Do you have any problems with the speedometer going up on its own?


 
No I haven't experienced that problem at all


----------



## tiffler (Jan 16, 2011)

*My new Cruze*

View attachment 784


View attachment 785


View attachment 786










View attachment 788


I am the only Cruze in my little town as well I love my car !!!!


----------



## mikenyc (Jun 15, 2011)

how did you paint the chevy emblem?


----------



## WHITECO (Mar 31, 2011)

mikenyc said:


> how did you paint the chevy emblem?



It's white vinyl that I applied over the gold emblem!!

Works like a charm :th_coolio:


----------

